# There will always be an England in the US Navy



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2006)

This is an interesting account of a destroyer escort who sunk six Japanese subs within 12 days. Perhaps a record that will never be equalled.

http://ahoy.tk-jk.net/macslog/DestroyerEscortUSSEngland.html


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Interesting stuff syscom. I agree that it is likely that it will never be equalled.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Good post.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 28, 2006)

Great info!!



syscom3 said:


> This is an interesting account of a destroyer escort who sunk six Japanese subs within 12 days. Perhaps a record that will never be equalled.



Does Iran have at least 6 subs?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Right now they have 6 subs. 3 SSI's and 3 SSK's of the Kilo Type 877 class. That sounds like good decent ASW training for us does it not!  

I was researching the Iran Navy the other day and I saw that they have 2 Destroyers (those are the largest war ships they have) and one of them is the former DD-692 Allen M. Sumner. We sold it to them in the 1970s. The interesting thing though is that it was commissioned in 1944.



> USS Allen M. Sumner was commissioned in 1944 as the lead ship of its class. It served during World War II, the Korean War and the Vietnam War, and participated in the blockade of Cuba during the 1962 missile crisis. Allen M. Sumner was decommissioned in 1973, after nearly 30 years of service.
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ship/dd-692.htm


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

They are buying some more Kilo class submarines off the Russians, are they not?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Would not surprise me.


----------



## MP-Willow (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice thought, but taking out the Iran subs, would well make a very messy situation. Now letting the 688s harss them so they stay in port, that might be fun 

Or maybe some depth carches fall off an aircraft or ship, it could be a trainning accident


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 5, 2006)

My P-3s will eat em for lunch!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2006)

MP-Willow said:


> Nice thought, but taking out the Iran subs, would well make a very messy situation. Now letting the 688s harss them so they stay in port, that might be fun
> 
> Or maybe some depth carches fall off an aircraft or ship, it could be a trainning accident



No sinking them would be more fun.


----------



## MP-Willow (Mar 7, 2006)

So the P-3s, come in and try to kill the subs, while the Iranian Mig-29s or ground stations blast the P-3s out of the air!!  that would stir up a bloody hornets nest  would give your pilots combat hours. 

Question, for you all, what Plane is now in my Sig?


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2006)

We can sink them when their crews are praying to allah during one of the five daily times.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

Do-18


----------



## MP-Willow (Mar 12, 2006)

While I am not convinced that a ships operations would come to a total halt for prayers if you can find them, while not getting caught your self, have at it!

CC> what is so bad about my Do-18? I like Seaplanes as much as I do B-24s. Hear is an Idea, hunt the subs with WWII aircraft, like the Liberator


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2006)

I like the Do-18. I happen to like all the Sea Planes that Dornier made, they looked really neat and were not bad performers.


----------



## MP-Willow (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes Adler, they did have some good ones. The do-18 seems to be the weak link, it never realy was able to perform like the Wal. I am looking for the number of passangers it could hold, but not finding that to much. 

The Do-24 is also nice, like the three engines.


----------

